# Gloveshot?



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Anyone else seen this yet My link? Looks like an idea with potential.







This kid could be the Joerg of the next generation.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Clever kid!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

It's been done before but that kid is talented! I give him a lot of credit. Creative and a nice Slingshot. I guess that would be considered a Wrist Brace? Very Cool!







Flatband


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Flatband said:


> I guess that would be considered a Wrist Brace? Very Cool!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That could be an interesting legal consideration in some locations. I'd definitely call it a "braced" slingshot, but since it braces against the hand rather than the wrist, I wonder how it would be viewed in places where wrist braces are illegal?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I think it would let you use stronger bands than standard slingshots if designed well. The reason for this is because the pull would be against the strongest muscle in the forearm, the brachioradialis. A standard slingshot puts stress on one of the weakest forearm muscles, the flexors.


----------



## Warhammer1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Ultimate gloveshot vid.

Before I learned latex sucks in the cold, I built a similar one that used a T handle. The forks folded over and rested on the hand and not wrist. Good for gloved hands, but latex not good in cold anyhow.

Anyway, who needs a slingshot at all? Just gloves, some powerbands and some ammo!: 







AaronC said:


> I think it would let you use stronger bands than standard slingshots if designed well. The reason for this is because the pull would be against the strongest muscle in the forearm, the brachioradialis. A standard slingshot puts stress on one of the weakest forearm muscles, the flexors.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

You know, I think this has potential. Aaron is right, the muscle that hold this is very strong. Plus, the Fork could really be low as there is no knuckle that you may hit, the profile is flat.

For strong bands, the brace has to be sturdy and also I think the grip itself needs to be far more solid. Something thick, maybe even with Fimo around it. I will spend some time thinking about this.

I just love fresh ideas!

Jörg


----------



## Warhammer1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Jorg, just a suggestion of course but the kid is trying to emulate you! Why not let his design remain his? Its a great design. Or, invite him to put HIS video on YOUR site?

Or, if you do build it (improve it), get the kids address and send it to him so he can make another vid, featuring a "jorg" build. Kids are easily influenced by lifes experiences. Having a "Jorg" slingshot would make him a neighborhood hero.



JoergS said:


> You know, I think this has potential. Aaron is right, the muscle that hold this is very strong. Plus, the Fork could really be low as there is no knuckle that you may hit, the profile is flat.
> 
> For strong bands, the brace has to be sturdy and also I think the grip itself needs to be far more solid. Something thick, maybe even with Fimo around it. I will spend some time thinking about this.
> 
> ...


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Warhammer, I will of course name the kid as the inventor, just as I keep stressing that the original "W" idea was given to me by Bill Herriman. I only enhanced it.

And I may give him a slingshot, although he seems to young for a seriously strong version, and in any case I won't do it without the prior consent of his parents. But first, I need to make one and see if it is really any good. What you never see on my channel is all my failures, but on every success there comes two or three defeats.

Regards

Jörg


----------



## Warhammer1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Anyone would love one of your slingsots. Him especially tho, he put a lot of thought into it I see. Design failures are just part of the activity. I dont mind them because I get to study exactly why they do not work, and so problem solving becomes easier. Sometimes more valuable than the successes! For your vids I'd like to see how you made the release and what storebought stuff we can use if no shop is available. I only have hammer, wrench and benchvise, hacksaw. Amazing what one can build with these few tools.

W.



JoergS said:


> Warhammer, I will of course name the kid as the inventor, just as I keep stressing that the original "W" idea was given to me by Bill Herriman. I only enhanced it.
> 
> And I may give him a slingshot, although he seems to young for a seriously strong version, and in any case I won't do it without the prior consent of his parents. But first, I need to make one and see if it is really any good. What you never see on my channel is all my failures, but on every success there comes two or three defeats.
> 
> ...


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

I look forward to seeing what you come up with, Joerg. I also think it would be really cool if you could work out a way to get a "junior" model of whatever you develop to this kid.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I usually need two or three prototypes to get things right, so don't expect miracles from the upcoming first version, planned for this weekend.

My ideas are fairly straight forward. A thick grip, a hand brace that is comfortable, sturdy and as far away from the actual fork as possible (legal in Germany, only arm braces are banned), everything made from stainless steel and a leather belt, that is pretty much it.

The biggest "flaw" in the design of the original inventor is the brace that is too close to the fork. I think the fork should be right beside your knuckles, and the brace at least two inches farther back.

I want to use hinges for the attachments.

Making this one self centering is a challenge, as the fork height would have to be much higher OR there has to be a sturdy metal rod coming out between ring and middle finger (so the bearings woould be in the middle of the grip). I plan to not include self centering in the first prototype, the fork is wide enough anyway.

From there on, I will see how to enhance it further, after many test shots. I will gladly let you participate in the process.

Regards

Jörg


----------

